# Tire stretch on 19x8 and 19x9



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

as the title says, i'm tryin to figure out what tires sizes i should run to get a bit of stretch.
currently i'm running 235/35/19 all around, and there is a SLIGHT stretch, not as much as i would like though...what size would you guys recommend to stretch on 19x8 and 19x9
TIA


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Tire stretch on 19x8 and 19x9 (A4_2.8tuner)*

if you dont want crazy stretch you can go a size down.
215 fronts and 225 rears


----------



## A4_2.8tuner (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Tire stretch on 19x8 and 19x9 (eurobred)*

awesome. thats what i was thinking, just thought i'd confirm with someone who probably knows better than i do http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mphamzx7r (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretch on 19x8 and 19x9 (A4_2.8tuner)*

I'd be interesting in seeing pics of this. I have the same 19x8|19x9 combo and was running 235-35's. I think i'm going to do 225's around. I'll post up some pics of the before and after changes.


----------



## mphamzx7r (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: Tire stretch on 19x8 and 19x9 (mphamzx7r)*

Updating for future reference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Wheels - IForged Front 19x8 | Rear 19x9 | Pirelli and Yokohama
**Yok 225-35's IMO perfectly on an 8" wheel, but for a stretch i would do 215-35's next time.**
Pirelli P-Zero 235-35 19's
Front








Rear








Yokohama Parada Spec 2 225-35-19s
Front








Rear


----------

